# Party in Pace!!!



## Downtime2

At Norms house. Same one the "After Ivan" bash was at. I will do a low country boil and will kick in some fish to fry if someone wants to fry fish. Start around 3pm setting up. Anybody got some sausage they want to donate to the boil? BYOB too....

January 30th....On a Saturday.

It is located at 2958 Whitley Ln in Pace 32571......

This is just off Quintette Rd a mile or 2 west of Five Points.....


----------



## lastcast

Looks like I'll have to cross the state line for this one Wade. How did work go? See ya Sat.

Skip


----------



## Downtime2

Just good to be back. Feels good....


----------



## hebegb

I will be at "Wadeapaloooooza"!


----------



## Bowed Up

Right on, Right on, Right on............:letsdrink


----------



## Downtime2

Just found 2 packs of dolphin, one scamp, 2 wahoo plus some of what we got Tuesday. Got some fish to fry!!!


----------



## [email protected]

won't make this one . i am in charlotte visiting my new granddaughter. ya'all have a few for me:letsdrink


----------



## H2OMARK

Aw Heck, Norm's was the first party I went to way back when. Suffered Velma's Cherries (sorry Norm, you know what I mean) for day's. If there is any way to get there, I'm in. Wade, so glad to here you are doing good.


----------



## Downtime2

Well according to the pm's, phone calls etc I have gotten, should be a good turnout. That being said, anyone want to bring some sides? Or help out some? Typical bash type stuff. I have a fair amount of fish to throw in and a cooker. I will take care of cookinga low country boil to go with everything. I have some plates and flatware. I can also bring ice if needed. Any volunteers? I ain't shy bout' askin'.....


----------



## on the rocks

don't you worry wade...rsvp'd on mybook or facebook...we have fryers, fish, oil, meal, seasonings, mucho foodetc...just let us know...

mike (ultralite)


----------



## brnbser

right now I think Friday's offshore forecast is something like 6-8 so I'm a thinking the rig trip is off but now there talking about some inshore stuff so I should wrap up early and be up there to help as soon as I we're in, I'll bring a side of some sort...


----------



## Downtime2

Some fish, oil and another cooker, sides, mushrooms (whole), plates, sausage, condiments, tatar sauce...... Looks like a good crowd is showing up.... Just don't want to be short....


----------



## LITECATCH

Wade i have one of those Cajun Fryers twin basket deals. Holds 4 gallons of oil. I can bring if you need it.


----------



## Downtime2

If I were cooking just alot of fish, I'd do that Scott. I have one at work. I guess just a regular fish cooker wil be aplenty. I do appreciate the offer though....


----------



## blanetankersley

Im curious as when ya'll put the partys on here is that an invite to everyone or what? it dosen't really concern me seeing i live in TN but when im down i would love to meet up with some of you guys at a party or something


----------



## Downtime2

Open to anyone on here.


----------



## konz

I'll be there and I'll bring what ever you need me to. I could pick up a mess of whole mushrooms or what ever else may be needed.


----------



## Bowed Up

Will need fold out tables and bring something to sit on (fold out chair). Hey Wade is that there "tatar sauce" something from Jay? Firewood?????????????


----------



## Downtime2

> *konz (1/25/2010)*I'll be there and I'll bring what ever you need me to. I could pick up a mess of whole mushrooms or what ever else may be needed.


whole ones to boil...A bunch.... They always go over good


----------



## FishnLane

HOpefully Mitch and I can attend...He'll be at hunting camp but not too far away. where does Norm live...need directions. Will be glad to bring what ever is needed and wish you a GOOD RETURN TO WORK> Lane


----------



## Downtime2

Mapquest will get it....



> *Downtime2 (1/23/2010)*At Norms house. Same one the "After Ivan" bash was at. I will do a low country boil and will kick in some fish to fry if someone wants to fry fish. Start around 3pm setting up. Anybody got some sausage they want to donate to the boil? BYOB too....
> 
> January 30th....On a Saturday.
> 
> It is located at 2958 Whitley Ln in Pace 32571......
> 
> This is just off Quintette Rd a mile or 2 west of Five Points.....


----------



## konz

You got it wade......no of any place that sells them in larger packages then those little foam containers.....cuz I want plenty o' them mushrooms.


----------



## Downtime2

Sam's Wholesale Club


----------



## Redfish

If you need some tables you came borrow ours they are 6ft long these are the same ones i dropped off at the Oval Office for the Big Fish fry the only thing is you will have to pick them up at the store i can't drop them off like i did last time will be working just let me Know!! and Wade glad your getting back to work!!:letsdrink


----------



## reel_crazy

Congrats on being back wade.. gonna miss the party tho.. work hasme flying out to phoenix az saturday afternoon.. yall have fun

rich


----------



## 69Viking

Damn, sure wish I could make it, would like to meet you in person Wade! Unfortunately that's the last weekend of hunting in Alabama and that means I always have a trip booked for that weekend months ago. You all have a good time and Wade don't party too hard, the goal is to keep you OUT of the hospital where you can enjoy good times with friends and family! :letsdrink


----------



## Downtime2

May need a few more fishes.....


----------



## billyk

I'm going to be there !

going to bring my BGE, a Prime Rib Roast, and fixin's for a Peach Cobbler.

Should be fun !

what is left that needs bringin ?



I have exactly 2 Snapper fillets in the freezer....and thats all she wrote for fish...do I need to dig them out ?


----------



## bonita dan

Gonna have to make this one. Been a while since I hoisted a few with Normy. :letsdrink


----------



## Clay-Doh

Man I wish I could make it Wade....had already accepted a prior invitation. I know you guys will have a blast! Make sure to post pictures!


----------



## Voodoo Lounge

> *Clay-Doh (1/26/2010)*Man I wish I could make it Wade....had already accepted a prior invitation. I know you guys will have a blast! Make sure to post pictures!


Hey Clay, wish you could make it man,but I understand if you and Brandy have a "prior" engagement!!!


----------



## REEL FEISTY

I just talk to Scott Brown and will be there sometime Friday. Looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## Downtime2

> *REEL FEISTY (1/26/2010)*I just talk to Scott Brown and will be there sometime Friday. Looking forward to seeing everyone.


Hell yeah!!!!


----------



## kahala boy

Wade---

Hope you don't mind if this old hawaiian shows up. I'll bring some fried rice.


----------



## Downtime2

This might be a sho' nuff' guddun' afore it's all said and done with.....


----------



## REEL FEISTY

Wade, you are a special person whether you know it or not. You have helped and done for people all of your life and this weekend is yours! My first bill fish< I talked to wade on the way down and he told me what color and what kind and where to try. It was 100% on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wade always picked up the phone even when he was working and was glad to help. My friend, It would take horses or a good whore to keep me from coming this weekend!

James Alexander


----------



## bluffman2

> *REEL FEISTY (1/26/2010)*Wade, you are a special person whether you know it or not. You have helped and done for people all of your life and this weekend is yours! My first bill fish< I talked to wade on the way down and he told me what color and what kind and where to try. It was 100% on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wade always picked up the phone even when he was working and was glad to help. My friend, It would take horses or a good whore to keep me from coming this weekend!
> 
> James Alexander


send her my way.......either one of them :shedevil


----------



## REEL FEISTY

Well like I said I will be there so I guess you and I will do without this weekend. Maybe next weekend? looking for whorses


----------



## Bamagirl325

We will be there. I will bring a side dish of some sort not sure yet!!


----------



## SheYakFishr

Dangggg... Wish I could go... but I have to attend the Chamber of Commerce party... so I'll be missing this... Maybe next time... wahhhh :reallycrying


----------



## Clay Peacher

Bout 500 yards from my house. If I'm not in the woods, I'd like to stop by and meet some of you guys.


----------



## 192

I will be there as soon as I get out of the woods. Looking forward to seeing my old friends and meeting some new ones. Bringing some "clear water" fresh from the hills of Tennessee and some piney goat sausage.

Mike


----------



## Jamielu

I'll be headin' that way for the weekend - sure don't wanna miss this one!!! I'll try to bring some deer sausage, and I'm sure Dale and I'll be making some jello shooters!

Can't wait to see everyone!!:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## Bowed Up

Mike.......clear water......man I miss your ass, see ya soon.


----------



## islander lightscaping

I met with Norm yesterday for the first time, what a great guy. And I must say that Ely May is one sweet looking redhead!


----------



## lastcast

Is there a place for a fire? Looks like it might be damp and a little chilly. Well, maybe not w/ clearwater and jello shooters. I have some old wood if needed.

Skip


----------



## Downtime2

Yes, he has a place for a fire....


----------



## Downtime2

The fish cooker is covered

low country boil cooker covered

Green egg, check!

cooking oil..yep

taters, onjons, shrooms, corn, some sausage....uh-huh

firewood...think so....

ice....10-4

enough fish to feed about 10 -15, maybe more, people..... yeppers

lighting----illumanated

Some other stuff coming I know....

Guess we still could use flatware and paper plates?? Maybe a side or three. Everything is falling in place nicely looks like.......


----------



## on the rocks

What kind of sides you looking for Wade...potato salad? cole slaw? let me know and it can happen...


----------



## Downtime2

Cole slaw would be very good..... Just whatever ya'll prefer to do.....


----------



## on the rocks

I'll up some cole slaw then...plus I'll bring you some jello :shedevil


----------



## Downtime2

I have been promised a berth for the night....Mike (Grouper22) is keeping me company....LOL He has his sheep suit!!!


----------



## on the rocks

twisted minds from crestucky and mississippi...should have known...tom (daddytime) lives right down the blacktop road i think...ought to be a good time...looking forward to meeting mike and seeing normy and jamesagain...

mike (Ultralite)


----------



## bluffman2

WHY DO I HAVE TO LIVE SO FAR AWAY :banghead


----------



## Downtime2

I'm probably stain' over. I know pretty much what you mean..... Mike is even farther that you Stephen... He's from over in Sunflower, near Wiggins...


----------



## on the rocks

and jamie is coming from baton rouge tomorrow..."hook up" w/ her stephen...


----------



## bluffman2

> *on the rocks (1/28/2010)*and jamie is coming from baton rouge tomorrow..."hook up" w/ her stephen...


getting there isnt the problem....its the getting home that is!

yall drink 1 or 12 for me! :letsdrink


----------



## LITECATCH

Wade i'll be bringing 2 center cut pork loins straight off of the Big Green Egg!

They will look like this.


----------



## Jamielu

Stephen, I'm sure that SOMEONE over there has a place where you could crash!! You realllllllly need to make it to one of these get togethers!!!:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## fishn4real

> *grouper22 (1/27/2010)*I will be there as soon as I get out of the woods. Looking forward to seeing my old friends and meeting some new ones. Bringing some "clear water" fresh from the hills of Tennessee and some piney goat sausage.
> 
> Mike


We have a lot in common; I'll be coming out of the woods at that time also, and, I have a bit of experience with the "clear water". I used to help filter and bottle it at the still.Come to think of it, I filtered a lot of it away from the still too.(Lots of life stories related) :letsdrink


----------



## BananaTom

> *bluffman2 (1/28/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *on the rocks (1/28/2010)*and jamie is coming from baton rouge tomorrow..."hook up" w/ her stephen...
> 
> 
> 
> getting there isnt the problem....its the getting home that is!
> 
> yall drink 1 or 12 for me! :letsdrink
Click to expand...

*Stephen,*

*I got two extra king size bedrooms, you can use one anytime brother. My house is on the West side of Pensacola, and as you know, I will be a different venue tomorrow night, but no problem at all. Call me if you want to take me up on the offer and join in the festivities in Pace.*


----------



## billyk

Anyone that is coming from a distance is more than welcome to crash at my place. I live about a mile from where the party is !!


----------



## Jamielu

There you go Stephen, no excuses now!! Pack a bag and COME ON!!! AND.... You could stay with Banana Tom for the Flotilla next weekend, it's close and convenient!!:letsdrink


----------



## islander lightscaping

Just wanted to let everyone know, there will be a drawing for a casting platform at Norm's party Saturday. Free to enter, we'll have a can set up for you to drop your name in, then Norm will draw the lucky winner. (At some point during the festivities) 



The platform measures roughly 17" high, 23" wide, and 18" deep, with a Grip-x Seaboard deck and stainless steel tie down system.



See ya'll there.


----------



## lingfisher1

Looks like me and Cilla will be able to make it. Wade, what else needs to be brought?


----------



## Downtime2

PM sent. Damn, this is shaping up right nicely.....


----------



## 192

> *Downtime2 (1/28/2010)*I have been promised a berth for the night....Mike (Grouper22) is keeping me company....LOL He has his sheep suit!!!


My sheep suit has an "X" on the back!!!! Guess your catching again bud....

Looking forward to one hell of a good time....


----------



## bonita dan

Sheep wrangling? Gee hope thats not the main event! :boo Wheres your boy been hiding Mike?


----------



## 192

He headed down to Tampa for the Gasperilla weekend....


----------



## bonita dan

Aaargh! :letsdrink


----------



## FishnLane

so looks like a wonderful SAT. time????


----------



## Downtime2

After 3pm...


----------



## Bowed Up

The lights Steve set up look awsome, people are slowing down and looking through the front to seethem... Now I have to buy friggin lights :doh.... picked up 10 lbs of med shrimp for the boil and 10 lbs of mullet for the fryer from Joe Patti, had em cleaned and saved the backbones..

Those lights completly changed the way my yard/home look> they arenot "demo" lights their "crack" for the girlfriend....DAMN IT STEVE :banghead


----------



## islander lightscaping

Glad I could help......:letsparty


----------



## Bowed Up

> *islander lightscaping (1/30/2010)*Glad I could help......:letsparty


Helped lighten up my savings...................


----------



## Downtime2

Anybody got name tags? I hate to have to write names on foreheads.....


----------



## Downtime2

OK, last update..... Gonna have fish (mullett, grouper, wahoo, dolphin, scamp), low country boil, cole slaw, whores de vours, some tender vittles from the BGE, fanger foodand lots of liquid refreshments...romantic lighting LOL, music, a fire.......amything else???


----------



## lastcast

Wade, I just checked my wood stack and its all rotted.If anybody has some could you bring it. We have some 1x4 labels, I'll bring those for names, just in case.

Skip


----------



## Ultralite

> *Downtime2 (1/30/2010)*OK, last update..... Gonna have fish (mullett, grouper, wahoo, dolphin, scamp), low country boil, cole slaw, whores de vours, some tender vittles from the BGE, fanger foodand lots of liquid refreshments...romantic lighting LOL, music, a fire.......amything else???


do you need styro plates? 

i've got some firewood but, not like a bunch i'll bring...


----------



## Downtime2

I think Chris has the plates and stuff covered...


----------



## tcsurfisher

I will bring a crock pot of chili


----------



## fishn4real

This is Lane (can't get mitch's name to log off). He's still in woods but ive made HOT sub with grilled onions, meats, cheeses and jalapenos. Gosh those onions smell great.

Is anyone leaving from the GBreeze side? That way, Mitch can come straight from woods??

my cell 207-0933


----------



## FishnLane

Dang, you guys rock. thanks for the offers for rides. Mitch just called and is on his way home. Power nap, shower and we'll head your way.


----------



## Ultralite

sounds yummy lane!

probably won't get there until around 5:00...bringing some deer sausage processed over in LA...homeade shrimp slaw...firewood...gold, green, and purple jello shots that i've been tasting...mmmm....

they'll be 5 of us...all forum members...cya there...


----------



## FishnLane

MIKE: watch those slippery shots. they'll sneak up on ya. love the mardi gras colors..


----------



## konz

I got 4lbs of mushrooms, if that isn't enough give me a call Wade and I'll pick more up.


----------



## bluffman2

> *BananaTom (1/29/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *bluffman2 (1/28/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *on the rocks (1/28/2010)*and jamie is coming from baton rouge tomorrow..."hook up" w/ her stephen...
> 
> 
> 
> getting there isnt the problem....its the getting home that is!
> 
> yall drink 1 or 12 for me! :letsdrink
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Stephen,*
> 
> *I got two extra king size bedrooms, you can use one anytime brother. My house is on the West side of Pensacola, and as you know, I will be a different venue tomorrow night, but no problem at all. Call me if you want to take me up on the offer and join in the festivities in Pace.*
Click to expand...

Tom what a awesome offer ..............i may take you up on it sometime,if thats ok......

wont make this party,my elderley uncle had a bad fall and we are watching out after him!.....you all have fun.....


----------



## bombtosser

wadeo, sorry i'm not able to make this one buddy. are you planning any puppetry with the crown bags? that always made me laugh histericaly


----------



## BananaTom

> *bluffman2 (
> 
> Stephen,
> 
> I got two extra king size bedrooms, you can use one anytime brother. My house is on the West side of Pensacola
> 
> Tom what a awesome offer ..............i may take you up on it sometime,if thats ok......
> 
> *


*

Sure, any time, just call when you on the way.*


----------



## Corpsman

Stacy and I are on the way!


----------



## Corpsman

OK... new plan. 2 Year old just fell and busted her lip... we are off to the ER. Sorry guys. Someone is going to have to grab some butter as sour cream.


----------



## Skippy

Had a great time, was a little chilly riding home on the motorcycle, I think it was a couple of degrees above freezing.



Met some more really neat folks, that made this "ferner" very welcome, great food, great company and cool fireworks (thanks Norm), I'll take you up on that Rabbit stew offer soon, and Jen, hope you get over to Scotland soon, and remember ""It's a braw, bricht, moonlicht nicht, the nicht"



Mike (Ultralite), you suck at pool, get over it, Gary, that has got to have been the best white and peach lightning I have ever tasted, I had to leave before I dived head first into the rest of the jar, and had to be taken home on a magic carpet.



Thanks for the invite Wade, and glad you are back to full strength, still a woman's man I see, got a way with the girls, had them hanging off him all night, (lucky bastage).



Skippy


----------



## FishnLane

Great Party!!! Norm, thanks for opening your home (and garage) to this motley krewe. Wade, glad you gave us another reason to celebrate.as always, great food and friends.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too

Wanted to let ya'll know I had a great time, thanks to Norm for letting us hang out in his garage.:bowdown Glad I was able to finally put some faces with some names. The food was excellent,especially the fish,my complement to the Badazzchef.:hungry The jello shots were definitly a hit, my compliments to Jamielu.:letsdrink I never got to try the peach shine (which is probabaly a good thing). I wish I could havehungaround a littlelonger butunfortunately I hada long haul back to the house and had to get on the road.Look forward to seeing ya'll next time.

Alan


----------



## hebegb

head......ouchy.....


----------



## Splittine

Lets see some Evidence....I mean pictures.


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too

Thanks alot Norm!!!!, My wife Beatriz and I had a great time. It was good to see alot of the regulars and meet some of the new. The food was awesome, and it was the first time for bothof usto try the shine!!!!:letsdrink My wife really liked Eli Mae the bloodhound. Looking forward to another get together!!!!!


----------



## billyk

That was a great time. Lots of good food !! I don't know how many pounds of fish that we all went threw, but I know that 10 pound Standing Rib Roast was nothing but a couple of gnawed on bones when I started to pack up, and Scotts Pork Loin ( x 2 ) was just about gone as well!!

Lots of good folks there...lots of good times...and I am sure that the pictures will be available, just as soon as all the blackmail money has been disbursed !!

Jello Shots, Moon Shine....lots of drinking going on in Pace last night !!

Norm, many thanks for hosting this ! 

Wade, good to see you again, and glad to see that you have returned to normal...well relatively normal I suppose, at least from the stories I heard !!

Too many new friends to list them all here, and too many smiles to remind me of you all !!


----------



## Bowed Up

What a pleasure seeing all of you again and for the first time. Had a blast, I have lots of pic's will put up a few
























































































































































































































































































The night went to the hounds......Thanks to all for everything........Lets do this again :letsdrink


----------



## Downtime2

Well, I had a great time. The company was exellent as was the host and hostess. It was good to get out and mingle with everyone again. The food was some more good too!


----------



## Hired Hand

Had a wonderful time and the food was too good and too much. You all can throw down a good time. Good to see everyone having so much fun.

Thanks for the ride Dale, Mike, Jamie, and Brian, so nice to not have to drive home after to much food and livations. Y'all are great.


----------



## billyk

Damn !! Look at those pictures !

We should have a contest withwho can caption those the best ! I see a bunch of new Motivational Posters Coming out !!

Oh, Look a Carhart Coat Fest !!

O









Pirate Wade ARGH !!!










Alright you two, fess up, what exactly was in those sonic cups ?










and last but not least, and man oh man, are there so many possibilites !!

the hell with nipples, we got toes !!

It ain't a party till there is Toe sucking !!

Toe Jam, it's whats for dinner !!

Your Brain on Moonshine !!


----------



## B3245

Well, 

For my first pff party I had a great time. Enjoyed putting some faces on the names. I hope to do it again. Thanks to badazchef for kicking me in the but and getting me over there. Hope to see you all soon.



Barrett


----------



## on the rocks

> *The Hired Hand (1/31/2010)*Had a wonderful time and the food was too good and too much. You all can throw down a good time. Good to see everyone having so much fun.
> 
> Thanks for the ride Dale, Mike, Jamie, and Brian, so nice to not have to drive home after to much food and livations. Y'all are great.


We all had a great time, thank you Norm for hosting yet another wonderful PFF gathering...and Mark...so glad you didn't have to drive...oke 

Here are some pictures from Jamielu... 

Mark (Hired Hand) and James (Reel Feisty) looking like they are having fun.. 










Chris (Badazzchef) working on getting another batch of fish to the fryer... 










Most PFF gathering involve explosive devices and fire...this one was no exception... 










Wade (Downtime2) sad face... 










Wade...with Mrs. Ultralite and Jamielu...happy face.. 










Man gathering...Gary (Hebegb)...Grouper22 (Mike)...Badazzchef (Chris) and Bowed Up (Norm)...not sure of the significance of the head rub 










Mark (Hired Hand)...Ultralite (Mike)...Norm (Bowed UP) and Jen... 










Norm (Bowed Up) warming his buns...Tony (Voodoo Lounge) happy to help out by turning up the gas... 










Wade Downtime2)lining up a shot...can't you just see the determination in his eyes.... 










Well....maybe not... 










Norm (Bowed Up) coming out of the closet....enough said... 










Tony (Voodoo Lounge) with Jamie(Jamielu) and Dale (On the Rocks)...wearen't forgettingabout the bushwhacker cruise promise big guy... 










A challenge to a game of pool...Jamie & Dale against these two...Tony and Mike...looks like they might be scared of getting beat... 










Good form Tony....think you missed that shot... 










Looking good for team Jamie and Dale... 










But...not good enough...loosers were made to wear hats...luckily there was only one... 










The last one's to leave...I think Norm was :sleeping by the time this picture was taken.... 










Thanks again Norm for hosting a great time for everyone...we really enjoyed ourselves. :bowdown :clap


----------



## kahala boy

Had a lot of fun. Good to see all the friends and meet some new ones. Food was great. Mike's deer sausage, Chris' pork, Lane's sandwich, Chris' cooking fish, Wade's big boil. Can't forget Jamis Dales Jello:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink Thanks to Norm for the hospitality.


----------



## reel_crazy

wish i could have been there ... tina too.. looks lile a good time had by all ..

stuck here in sunny phoenix az.. 

rich


----------



## konz

I had a great time, some great food and some of the best jello shots I've ever had! That shine was the S**T!


----------



## Splittine




----------



## islander lightscaping

WOW! What a great time. Thank you to everyone that made this happen. We met alot of wonderful people and enjoyed some top-of-the-line eats. Melissa and I had a great time, saw some old friends and met some new ones. Norm, thank you for opening your home and allowing this to take place. It was a cold ride home on the wheeler, but well worth it. Thanks again to everyone involved.


----------



## Jamielu

Well, it's Monday morning here at the office in Baton Rouge, and my butt is STILL draggin'! Damn! What a party!!!!:letsdrink:letsdrink Norm, y'all did a helluva job! Food was great :hungry, drinks were great :letsdrink:toast, and the company was fantastic :grouphug! It was really, really good to meet some new folks, and see alot of old friends!!!!

Thanks, Dale, for posting the pictures (this is our trade off - I take pics, and she posts them while I make the drive back to Baton Rouge!). Gotta rest up and get ready to head back over to P'cola this weekend for the Pirates Flotilla, then the next weekend for Mardi Gras - hope my liver survives!!! Hope to see some of y'all over the next coupla weeks!!!

Thanks again for a great time!!!!!!:letsparty:letsparty


----------



## SheYakFishr

Dang... Dang.... Dang... :doh :banghead Sounds like I missed a helluva party!!! Maybe next time!! Glad you guys had a blast!!! :letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink Awesome :takephoto too!! hehehe


----------



## Bamagirl325

Had a great time as usual. Great food and great people. Thanks a bunch!!!!!


----------



## BBob

Just wanted to saythanks and that Gail and I had a great time. Looks like, that a little later even greater times werehad. Wish we could have stayed longer.

Wade, Buddy it is good to see you happy and getting well again.

Norm and Jen, Ya'll know how to host a party. But, Norm all that talk about being setup by leaving your computer on (and I believed you man) and then a pic is posted of you coming out of the closet?Jen, I understand your sleeping with Ely May, I've got a thing for "red heads" myself. 

Badazzchef, Firsteven...But, Chrisanytimeyou need someone to sample one of your dishes just know I'm there for you brother.

Voodoo Lounge, Tony so you're good a pool too? Dang it man. Is there anything that you are lousy at?

James, It was great getting to finally meet you in person. 

The two SB's, First Scott Brown,Just listening to you talk made me feel like I had never fished before. The knowledge you shared will be put to use (soon).

And then, Scott Byrd,My wife didn't care to hear that I now want a BGE because of that dangPork Loin, and because of Toby and Gail's conversation about "shock collars" andchanging a man's behaviorI may never be able to have a good nite sleep again.

Hama....We are going to have to hook up so I can catch some fish out of the Destin Pass.

It was also great to put faces to names. It was good to meet the infamous Ultralite's, Mike and Dale; Konz, whom is really bigger than life; Mitch and Lane, simply charming, and the "Wild Couple" Steve and Melissa, (really... riding a ATV in 30 degree weather, hanging around with Skippy too much) and of course Whiskey (You had my wife thinking we were going to throw down. I had to tell her it was okay cause we were on the same side since there was a Doggie present.)

I am sure I have left a few off but Hey...I'm getting old and my memory is going. 

Again thanks it wastruly enjoyable. Billy-Bob


----------



## Realtor

wow


----------



## jimmyjams4110

DAAAAMMMMMNNNNNN.... Sorry i missed that one. Great Captions!


----------



## Halfmoon

Sorry I missed this one. Down in Tampa fishing. Well okay I was drinking too. Heard some country folk from MS. came with Moonshine.


----------



## bonita dan

Looked like another great time. Sorry I missed it.


----------



## hebegb

talk about some


----------

